# Att: Aussies! State of Origin!



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

So I may just end up in Dubai in a few weeks time and the one thing on my mind is State of Origin.

Any proud Queenslanders or woesome Blues fans getting together to watch the games? or do you know of any places where the games may just be televised live?

Time difference will make it a bit awkward due to work but I'm sure something can be worked out.

Thanks!

ps. *QUEENSLANDER!*


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

anybody?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plenty of sports bars, you should google some. There's a sports bar in the Hilton JBR that might televise them. Champions bar in JW Marriott Deira if you're in that part of Dubai. Oh and a bar in the Manzil Hotel near Dubai Mall Neza-something shows the rugby so that might be a good place too.


----------



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

jk_1337 said:


> So I may just end up in Dubai in a few weeks time and the one thing on my mind is State of Origin.
> 
> Any proud Queenslanders or woesome Blues fans getting together to watch the games? or do you know of any places where the games may just be televised live?
> 
> ...


Hi jk_1337, also looking for somewhere to watch. I'll post back if I do find one, but let me know as well if you do and keen to catch-up.

cheers.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Any self-respecting sports bar will be showing World Cup football, surely?


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

StewartC said:


> Any self-respecting sports bar will be showing World Cup football, surely?


I think you are too excited about the world cup, that you did not notice he is talking about that weird game, Australian love, men chasing after men, and beating each other over some ball.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

If this is an ad please delete 

We show State of Origin in Nezesaussi, in Al Manzil Hotel, Downtown.

Had about 150 in last week for the first game. I think we're the only place that sticks the commentary on, because of our Southern Hemisphere roots!

Any issues give us a PM on here.


----------



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot JonGard. Will be there on the 18th. Do you know what time is kick-off?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Last week was 2pm. I'll check and get back to you.


----------

